# Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2009)

Pressemeldung
*Shimano erhält den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’​*
Vom 12. - 14. Juni fand die diesjährige EFTTEX in Budapest (Ungarn) statt. Sie wird in jedem Jahr von der European Fishing Tackle Trade Association (EFTTA) organisiert.

Wie in vergangenen Jahren wurden wieder die besten neuen Produkte prämiert. Zum dritten Mal in Folge (!) wurde Shimano mit dem Preis für die beste Stationärrolle ausgezeichnet, diesmal für die Stella SW. Im Jahre 2008 erhielten wir den Preis für die Aero Technium Mgs XSA und 2007 für die Stella FD. 

Die EFTTEX Jury urteilte schlicht, die Stella SW sei “Built to last”.

Shimano war auch in anderen Kategorien erfolgreich und ist stolz auf die zweiten Plätze der Diaflash XT-A Spinnrute (Kategorie Best New Non-Fly Rod) und der Baitcast-Rolle Curado E (Kategorie Best New Baitcasting Reel).

Informationen zur Stella SW
Vor fast zwei Jahren hat sich Shimano entschieden, dem anspruchsvollen Salzwasserangler eine widerstandsfähige Stationärrolle in der Qualität einer Stella anzubieten. Nach langer Entwicklungszeit und hohen Investitionen konnten wir eine Rolle vorstellen, die es hervorragend mit dem Salz und seinen Wirkungen aufnehmen kann. 

Technische Details über die Stella SW finden Sie unter www.shimano.com






Bei der Preisverleihung: von links nach rechts: Pierangelo Zanetta (Präsident EFTTA), Jean Claude Bel (CEO EFTTA), Yuzo Shimano (Shimano Inc.), Gerard Bakkenes (Sr. Marketing Manager Shimano Europe Fishing Holding BV) und Janet Doyle (General Manager EFTTA


----------



## YakuzaInk (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’*

na, gibt das jetzt eine art Red Arc hype?


----------



## Tewi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> na, gibt das jetzt eine art Red Arc hype?




versteh den post grad nicht !!!!#c


----------



## taupo_tiger (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’*

Falls die anderen EFFTEX Gewinner auch jemanden interessieren:

http://www.fishandfly.com/articles/20090622_2


----------

